# THE 12 BIKE'S OF CRISTMAS RETURNS  A CABE ADVENT CALENDAR



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2021)

FROM NOW UNTIL CHRISTMAS POST ONE PHOTO OF YOUR FAVORITE BIKE..
 IT CAN BE YOUR BIKE OR A FRIENDS OR ANY BIKE LET'S SEE HOW MANY GREAT BIKE'S WE CAN GET ON HERE BEFORE CHRISTMAS DAY..............................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2021)

12/14/21 FOR DAY


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## kreika (Dec 14, 2021)

Colson Christmas Time


----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2021)

The one I can really connect with from when I was twelve.  57 Jag


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 14, 2021)

Internet pic...on the bucket list

Yeti made Straight 8






I gotta be a Rebel & post a mountain bike!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 14, 2021)

35


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2021)

My local survivor green phantom....starting to love it more and more.


----------



## Balooney (Dec 14, 2021)

'48


----------



## RaleighRich (Dec 14, 2021)

1984 Raleigh Olympian


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 14, 2021)

'36 Colson


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 14, 2021)

Here is mine..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

1965 Fleet Pig


----------



## kunzog (Dec 14, 2021)

Indian Wood Wheel


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## airflo11 (Dec 14, 2021)

1938 Autocycle


----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2021)

51 Red Phantom out for the holidays!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 14, 2021)

Shelby Whippet


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 14, 2021)

1936 Schwinn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2021)

1939 Huffman built, 
Firestone, Twin-Flex.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 14, 2021)

Monark 5 bar


----------



## Majdotkool (Dec 14, 2021)

I am absolutely WOWED with these bikes!!! Thank you all who include the year/make/model with your pics. Newbiie still learning! Merry Christmas🎄


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2021)

1920s Iver johnson Mobicycle.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 14, 2021)

Alumacycle


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2021)

1937 Dayton Super Streamline


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Kato (Dec 14, 2021)

I got this CWC completely covered in rust. It was a 1 family bike - they had 2 of the CWC and 13 kids used them. 
I bought both and should have never sold them......going to try and track this one down.
****** Got some info on the bikes - they were sold to somebody in Vegas - not sure if still there or not *****


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2021)

11 days 'til Christmas...
1936 Clipper, by Cleveland Welding Co.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 14, 2021)

'47 Silver King HexTube....


----------



## comet (Dec 14, 2021)

39 Schwinn Paramount and 39 Alvin Drysdale RedDevil. Buon Natale


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 15, 2021)

10 days till Christmas , wish santa would bring this one back this year i miss it badly , merry Christmas cabers !!!!!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 15, 2021)

1950 Monark built, 2 tone, Firestone Super Cruiser, Survivor. The bike is untouched and as found, from original owner. Just soap and water and tires.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 15, 2021)

It's hard to pick favorites all my Monarks are loved! My His and Hers 1949 Monark Super Deluxe Survivors. Men's came from original owner.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2021)

1938 Firestone Twin Flex


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

Day 2 a green to follow my red a 1969 Typhoon I wish I still had.


----------



## mike j (Dec 15, 2021)

....


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 15, 2021)

RaleighRich said:


> 1984 Raleigh Olympian
> 
> View attachment 1527347



That is my "daily" rider, owned one from New. Love that bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2021)

1940 Schwinn built, Henderson.
Model, BA-107


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

My 51 black...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 15, 2021)

A Christmas green/green Schwinn


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 15, 2021)

Riding in a Rusty Wonderland.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 15, 2021)

Day two: 1936 Huffman/Dayton Safety Streamline in the rare opalescent maroon paint with the white darts.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 15, 2021)

Violet 1965 Schwinn Varsity Tourist.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

My early 55 red


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 15, 2021)

1900-1910 Vim, Buffalo, NY


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 15, 2021)

my $150.00 1947-ish B6.  🙂


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 15, 2021)

for today 12/15/21


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my $150.00 1947-ish B6.  🙂
> 
> View attachment 1527830



Dangit man, that thing is beautiful!! 😍


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 15, 2021)

40 Dx


----------



## tech549 (Dec 15, 2021)

37 M-1 silverking


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2021)

Day 2, Scrambler 36-36


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 15, 2021)

1912 full cushion frame Pierce


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 15, 2021)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## Hastings (Dec 15, 2021)

1957 .sunset in the snow.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 15, 2021)

1889 Columbia light roadster


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

My badly molested, but original 54 black phantom.  Actually my favorite rider...


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2021)

# 2   Another 57 . This one an American 2 speed manual.


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 15, 2021)

1939 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2021)

I missed yesterday so I'll post 2 for today.
'41 DX  



'61 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 15, 2021)

Iver Johnson


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2021)

37 Western Flyer


----------



## dasberger (Dec 15, 2021)

The one that started it all for me...  

1916 Iver Truss Bridge Roadster


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 15, 2021)

1937 S.K.... 👀 😍👀




FELIZ NAVIDAD...🙏✌️🙏

HAPPY HOLIDAYS...✌️🤝✌️🙏🤝🙏


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 15, 2021)

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2021)

10 days 'til Christmas.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 15, 2021)

10th day post. 1940ish Elgin


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2021)

original paint.......


----------



## nick tures (Dec 15, 2021)

spitfire ill post to missed yesterday


----------



## nick tures (Dec 15, 2021)

blue stingray


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

Mead


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 15, 2021)

1941 Schwinn Roadmaster


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 15, 2021)

1921 Columbia Archbar.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 16, 2021)

Third day of Christmas: Wood Bros. New York.


----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2021)

1964 Schwinn Varisty Tourist


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 16, 2021)

1964 Typhoon


----------



## Hastings (Dec 16, 2021)

1945


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 16, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> 1941 Schwinn Roadmaster
> View attachment 1528127



😎 Awesome color combo😎👍


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 16, 2021)

Referring to the bikes I've built, this is one of my favorites. 40-41 Elgin Westfield built, bent tube Racer.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2021)

12/16/21  😻🥰😍😻🥰😍


----------



## TRM (Dec 16, 2021)

1941 Elgin 'Decoluxe'


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 16, 2021)

!937 Evinrude Streamflow


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2021)

1935 Elgin Bluebird


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 16, 2021)

EXCELSIOR !!


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2021)

Red is a good Christmas color............


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 16, 2021)

39 Mercury


----------



## kreika (Dec 16, 2021)

Merry Mercury Christmas and a Shroudy New Year!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 16, 2021)

kreika said:


> Merry Mercury Christmas and a Shroudy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 1528250
> 
> View attachment 1528251



awesomness


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 16, 2021)

Sears Chief.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2021)

41 Dx


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 16, 2021)

Keystone Road Racer


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 16, 2021)

Shelby Whippet


----------



## phantom (Dec 16, 2021)

# 3  what else? another MW.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 16, 2021)

1938 rollfast. Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2021)

1937 Huffman built,
Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## badbob (Dec 16, 2021)

A couple original early rays. Merry Christmas!


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 16, 2021)

41' CWC in Alameda Ca.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 16, 2021)

# 3

Rollfast, IDK the year or model


----------



## tacochris (Dec 16, 2021)

The crusty jewel herself, my 54 Monark Cycle King (wrong chainguard but the paint color matches, Lol)


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2021)

'56 Jaguar


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 16, 2021)

1908 Iver Johnson "Cushion Frame Roadster"


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2021)

Elgin Oriole, by Murray,
"Curvey Cruiser" 😎


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Huffy


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 16, 2021)

#3
And now for something completely different......Bruckl Famous Slalom & Trick Cycle....


----------



## nick tures (Dec 16, 2021)

badbob said:


> A couple original early rays. Merry Christmas!



stunning examples  wow !!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 16, 2021)

1958 schwinn phantom


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 16, 2021)

20” Shelby


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 16, 2021)

TOC? Marion??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

1959 Corvette


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

1920 Flying Merkel--Photo credit Dave Stromberger @Dave Stromberger


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2021)

HUGE rider this year: 1935 Huffman motobike, Velvet deLuxe, 
from OHIO!!!🤩🥳😍


----------



## Hastings (Dec 17, 2021)

‘47 tribune Westfield. Nice clean bike my wife bought from member genesmachines while back.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 17, 2021)

1960 Bowden Spacelander


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2021)

1940 Shelby, Speedline Supreme.
“Surplus” model.


----------



## phantom (Dec 17, 2021)

# 5  One more MW, that's the end of them for me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

phantom said:


> # 5  One more MW, that's the end of them for me.
> View attachment 1528667



Did you bob those fenders?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 17, 2021)

Iver


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 17, 2021)

Fourth day of Christmas: 1928 Lindy by Shelby


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 17, 2021)

DOESN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT !! AMAZING !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## phantom (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you bob those fenders?



The front fender was cut on both ends and then a buffing wheel to smooth the edges. The rear fender was only cut on one end to shorten it up. The ducktail was there. It's held in place at the rear bracket only, but tight enough that is doesn't move.  Also the guts were removed from the seat and it mounted directly to the seat tube mast with a bolt going through it. That lowered it about another 1 1/2 " vs having it mounted to a seat post.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

Here is one I havent been able to start on yet.  A delightfully perfect 48 Monark Deluxe.  Big plans for this one but definitely not a restoration.  (evil laugh)


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2021)

My Santa Cruz Chameleon...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2021)

I SURE WISH I COULD FIND THIS ONE 😍 🥰 😻  🥰 😍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## John G04 (Dec 17, 2021)

My most “christmasy” bike. 1941 autocycle


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> My most “christmasy” bike. 1941 autocycleView attachment 1528729



My dream bike.....Not sure it'll ever happen but my Lord.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> My most “christmasy” bike. 1941 autocycleView attachment 1528729



Love that color combo 😎👍


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 17, 2021)

2nd day


----------



## TRM (Dec 17, 2021)

X53


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2021)

Manton and Smith Pacer


----------



## tech549 (Dec 17, 2021)

elgin falcon


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

TRM said:


> X53
> View attachment 1528755



You know, Im normally not on board with "letter tires" BUT....the more you post this bike, the more Im starting to like the look.  Its different, almost has a moonshine runner look to it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

tacochris said:


> You know, Im normally not on board with "letter tires" BUT....the more you post this bike, the more Im starting to like the look.  Its different, almost has a moonshine runner look to it.





TRM said:


> X53
> View attachment 1528755



That bike is BBBaaaddd A-$$$$


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1527281



Really nice bike.. I've never seen those black wall bricks before.. Coool bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2021)

'64 Deluxe American by a Redstone Rocket at the McAuliffe-Shepard Discovery Center.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1527407



Fresh barn find or what? Traveler or no? Cool old Schwinn..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Internet pic...on the bucket list
> 
> Yeti made Straight 8
> 
> ...



That's a completely different Straight 8 than what i pictured.. Electra made a s8 a few years back that i thought was pretty cool..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Fresh barn find or what? Traveler or no? Cool old Schwinn..



this bike sat in a dirt floor basement in Alameda Ca. since the 70's. purchased from the original owners Granddaughter.  it is a 1950 Traveler. I have polished it up a bit since that picture. 🙂


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this bike sat in a dirt floor basement in Alameda Ca. since the 70's. purchased from the original owners Granddaughter.  it is a 1950 Traveler. I have polished it up a bit since that picture. 🙂



Post the new pix if you get a chance.. Would love to see it.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

Balooney said:


> '48View attachment 1527314



Is this the Arrow model? Beautiful Hiawatha... Love it...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

sccruiser said:


> Riding in a Rusty Wonderland.
> View attachment 1527810



Man, THAT"S alot of RUSTY gold... Good stuff Maynard.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Post the new pix if you get a chance.. Would love to see it.. RideOn.. Razin..











						my 1950 Schwinn Traveler (?) project | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

about 5 years ago I saw a sad looking Schwinn racer in a pile of "crummy bikes" at a bike swap for 20 bucks. put some middleweight wheels on it because that is what I had and made a light-middleweight. this got me interested in Schwinn lightweights. been casually looking for one for about 2...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Balooney (Dec 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is this the Arrow model? Beautiful Hiawatha... Love it...


----------



## Balooney (Dec 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is this the Arrow model? Beautiful Hiawatha... Love it...



No it is not an Arrow.  I could only wish!  This is more a Hiawatha badged Mercury!  Thank you for the complement.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2021)

Balooney said:


> No it is not an Arrow.  I could only wish!  This is more a Hiawatha badged Mercury!  Thank you for the complement.



Your welcome and Merry Christmas.. Razin..


----------



## Balooney (Dec 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Your welcome and Merry Christmas.. Razin..



Merry Christmas to you and yours!  Ride on!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 17, 2021)

Cycleplane


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 17, 2021)

#4
'33 Ingo Bike.......



repo front fender and a rider rear wheel but otherwise og...the 88 year old running board is still good and I ride this bike once a week or more...


----------



## nick tures (Dec 17, 2021)

1962 double bar typhoon


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2021)

b6


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2021)

My Rollfast Skoot I call it "Obscene Green" the wheelie machine.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2021)

'61 Panther III


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 5--1935 Schwinn Aerocycle


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 3. Tiny schwinn motobike. 24" solid rubber tires, and juvenile seat! Anyone ever seen another schwinn like this?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2021)

Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## HorrorBusiness (Dec 18, 2021)

1969 Schwinn Collegiate.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 18, 2021)

1932 Speed O Byke


----------



## Rayzur (Dec 18, 2021)

Made from a 1979-80 Cruiser 5 speed ....Hand made Saddle bags . Both brakes go to back wheel because of added Springer Fork. homemade 8 ball shifter .


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 18, 2021)

My crusty '62


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## phantom (Dec 18, 2021)

No more MW"S of my own to post. So this is my only other bike ( except a red and a green still boxed ) Keep in mind this is my bike in my house and I have the documents to prove it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2021)

1937 Sears, Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Dec 18, 2021)

Mead Ranger 22” tall version


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 18, 2021)

My Day five submission:


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## nick tures (Dec 18, 2021)

1968 stingray


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## sccruiser (Dec 18, 2021)

41' Streamliner


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 18, 2021)

This bike was seen at ML in April.  It has always been one of my favorites.  (I can only wish if it ever becomes available)...


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 18, 2021)

Putting up my CCM....Thanks!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 18, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> 1932 Speed O Byke
> 
> View attachment 1529360



And who wouldn't want that under their tree come Christmas morning; love it!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 18, 2021)

1930”s Rollfast


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 18, 2021)

Shelby Nonose


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 18, 2021)

1949 B-6


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 18, 2021)

Manton & Smith


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 18, 2021)

Badged as "The Walnut, Lockport, NY."  There was a Walnut Bicycle Shop on Walnut Street in Lockport, hence the odd name.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2021)

Shelby


----------



## dasberger (Dec 18, 2021)

'39ish Ladies Iver Twin Loop Roadster





Thought my wife would like this... When she saw it she said she wanted a bike with gears...  I said it has gears!  Two!!  😜


----------



## Hastings (Dec 18, 2021)

1953


----------



## TRM (Dec 18, 2021)

Heavily modified Spaceliner TRM Convertible.


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 18, 2021)

1940 DX double drums.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 18, 2021)

53 Hornet


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rustjunkie badged, Tiki Twinbar, by Snyder.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Dec 18, 2021)

1939 Schwinn Motorbike Deluxe


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Dec 18, 2021)

CWC Prewar/Postwar Mash up custom deal


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 18, 2021)

#5
'55 Radiobike - This one passed through my collection 5 years ago.......the radio is the best part of the bike....the ride is not....


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2021)

38 Roadmaster


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 19, 2021)

Day 4.


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 19, 2021)

streamline


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2021)

1951 Huffman


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2021)

'66 Panther


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '66 Panther
> View attachment 1529841



Is that new to you?


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 19, 2021)

1898Columbia said:


> Badged as "The Walnut, Lockport, NY."  There was a Walnut Bicycle Shop on Walnut Street in Lockport, hence the odd name.
> View attachment 1529626



Lockport's a cool little town! Nice bike 😎


----------



## Hastings (Dec 19, 2021)

1937. Took the pic this morning brrrr. I asked Santa for og blue egg/reflector rack this year. 🤞


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2021)

1918


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

On the 6th day of Christmas...1910 Dursley Pederson, thank you Charlie!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 19, 2021)

2007...













sorry not a classic ballooner or MW...but a classic none the less!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2021)

Christmas 1953, Schwinn Wasp, opalescent Green,


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 19, 2021)

CHIEF


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2021)

1940 Colson


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## hatz4katz (Dec 19, 2021)

1955 Schwinn Tiger


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2021)

1937-38 Mercury Pod Bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Day 6 -- 1938 Shelby Airflo


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 19, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1529927
> 
> View attachment 1529928
> 
> ...



😁 Delicious 🍏


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ok, My 52 Monark Super Deluxe, deep fendered Survivor!


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 19, 2021)

The Kings Columbia at Graceland.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2021)

1923 Westfield built, Indian, model 131-T


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2021)

I cant pick one favorite.They are all part of the "family".


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2021)

Really like the wrap around large basket.....


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 19, 2021)

1978 Mondia Super is ….. well, super.


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy holidays


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 19, 2021)

December 1939 Westfield.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 19, 2021)

More photos.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 19, 2021)

#6
Schwinn Typhoon Clown bike.... 24" offset wheels.....elongated frame, 26" fork.... a Jim Owen special....


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 19, 2021)

20” Shelby Donald Duck


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 19, 2021)

1941 Schwinn world. 

removed the gooseneck yesterday dip it in Evaporust, decided I may as well do the headset while I was in there. now it is completely apart, and I am polishing the paint. 

how did that happen?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 19, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1530289



Looks like it was a great day for a ride 😎👍


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 19, 2021)

Princeton bike.  Any Yales or Harvards out there?


----------



## TRM (Dec 19, 2021)

24" JC Higgins


----------



## frank562 (Dec 19, 2021)

My 1920s miami badge motobike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 19, 2021)

frank562 said:


> My 1920s miami badge motobike
> 
> View attachment 1530443



the paint on those rims look's neat..............


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 19, 2021)

Last year's build up for a good friend....


----------



## dasberger (Dec 19, 2021)

My Favorite rider.... The '38 Liberty


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2021)

stingray


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 19, 2021)

'43 BSA 'hinger'


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 20, 2021)

Day 5: prewar schwinn 20"


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 20, 2021)

23'columbia.......faster miles per PINT of sarsaparilla........


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 20, 2021)

36 CWC Speed King


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2021)

1967 Hollywood belonged to my mom.


----------



## Sven (Dec 20, 2021)

1955 Schwinn Corvette / single speed Bendix


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 20, 2021)

My old favorite ‘35 Double Diamond



(one of a very small handful of bikes I regret letting go of)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

1898 Schwinn "The World" Model 22 Gents Roadster


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2021)

1940 Red Streak, by Snyder;
diggin' beach vibes.






Found on Craigslist April 2012, sold it;
found for sale at Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap, by Ray,
April 2019; 7 Year cycle swap.😎🥰🥳


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 20, 2021)

Photo credit @dfa242.


----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2021)

1901 Nyack on N. Broadway, Upper Nyack, N.Y.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 20, 2021)

1986 Raleigh Easy Ridin


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 20, 2021)

1953 20” Shelby


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 20, 2021)

On the 7th day of Christmas:  a 1936 Dayton badged Super Streamline by Huffman


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 20, 2021)

MEAD RANGER


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 20, 2021)

I missed Yesterday...

General Lee 24". Was spray-bombed hammer-tone gray. I removed it to salvage the OG paint, which in turn removed the decals. I had some custom made & this is how it turned out... I have owned this very bike twice, now!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

1939 Sears, 53rd Anniversary Special.
Elgin, Twinbar.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 20, 2021)

If I can get some better tires in 2022, I hope to ride my Racycle Pacemaker Special Narrow Tread (circa 1898) in the new year.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 20, 2021)

custom robin


----------



## Hastings (Dec 20, 2021)

1952


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 20, 2021)

Coffee with Cream!


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 20, 2021)

1985 Merckx Corsa Extra (repaint by original owner)


----------



## Greeced lightning (Dec 20, 2021)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that new to you?



No not new to me.
For today '49 Western Flyer by CWC


----------



## TRM (Dec 20, 2021)

Wasp Convertible


----------



## dasberger (Dec 20, 2021)

'41 Schwinn Model C... as found


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 20, 2021)

#7
Keeping the weird represented.....1980 Itera plastic bike.....designed by Volvo engineers....rides like a noodle with a feeling of impending failure....


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2021)

1966


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)

39 BFG


----------



## tech549 (Dec 20, 2021)

elgin


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 21, 2021)

38? Twin


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 21, 2021)

Day 6, b-6


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2021)

volksboy57 said:


> Day 6, b-6
> View attachment 1531082



Beautiful bike, it's the 8th day


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2021)

1963 Typhoon 2 speed


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 21, 2021)

1938 Iver Streamline Mobike and an older Mobicycle.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 21, 2021)

wife’s 41 Columbia superb.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2021)

Getting closer; Eighth day;
1939 DELMAR, by Colson,
sold by Simmon's Hardware Store.😍




Merry Christmas!


----------



## mike j (Dec 21, 2021)

Happy Solstice & Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 21, 2021)

1920's ELGIN !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 21, 2021)

1920's GIRLS ELGIN !!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 21, 2021)

'97 Voodoo Erzulie


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

On the 8th Day of Christmas...  1921-22 Indian BSA Special Racer.  "As found" with a matched pair of Vitalic racing tires, and red Grip-Well grips.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2021)

1938 Cleveland Welding Company built,
Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2021)

1938 CCM Flyte (custom handle bars/couldn't resist!).


----------



## chaparralian (Dec 21, 2021)

My renewed, 1964 Schwinn Speedster, that my parents gave me when I was ten-years-old. It's on the road again.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 21, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1531207
> View attachment 1531206
> View attachment 1531208
> 1938 Cleveland Welding Company built,
> Berry Cohen Special.



Amazing!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 21, 2021)

Original Paint Shelby Nonose


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 21, 2021)

'57 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 21, 2021)

Lovell Diamond 1892 cushion tire safety. HoHoHo


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 21, 2021)

1937 Dayton “Firestone” Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 21, 2021)

At this moment I have to go with the Female 1972 Schwinn. It's rideable and the look is growing on me. Someday I will be able to add something more exciting to my favorite.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> 1937 Dayton “Firestone” Super Safety
> 
> View attachment 1531506



This would be a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2021)

1924 Indian Motorbike


----------



## TRM (Dec 21, 2021)

Columbia


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 21, 2021)

#8
'65 Ross Polo Bike......


----------



## BcCleta (Dec 21, 2021)

Schwinn 1936 C-model


----------



## nick tures (Dec 21, 2021)

1967


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 21, 2021)

1953 24".


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 21, 2021)

1941 Schwinn Admiral (Traverse Green and Robin’s Egg Blue)


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2021)

Lime 64


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 22, 2021)

Bed bike!  Ha! Hohoho!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2021)

1908 Team GB 'Rover' Olympic Games racer.
Not mine,  but I was lucky enough to ride it yesterday.....




...Santa,  you know where I live!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 22, 2021)

Sweet ol streamliner , merry Christmas to you all !


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 22, 2021)

Streamliner's cousin


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2021)

...almost Christmas...
1936 Electric, c-model SCHWINN,
Pacific Power & Light, 
Certified Journeyman Electrician.😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 22, 2021)

Number 9, number 9  1976 Stingray 5 speed.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 22, 2021)

53 anniversary special.


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 22, 2021)

Iver Johnson !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 22, 2021)

EXCELSIOR !!


----------



## mike j (Dec 22, 2021)

1923 Waverley at the gates.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2021)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 22, 2021)

"Onondaga" bicycle made in Syracuse, NY


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2021)

1918 Huffman/Davis Sewing Machine Co. built,
Harley-Davidson, Motorcyke.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 22, 2021)

39 Sears


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 22, 2021)

The one Shelby I will always regret selling.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 22, 2021)

On the 9th day of Christmas…a 1937 Indian


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2021)

Hiawatha Arrow…


----------



## tech549 (Dec 22, 2021)

rollfast v70s


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 22, 2021)

'64 Jaguar  12/23/2020


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 22, 2021)

'85 Cannondale SM600 24/26


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 22, 2021)

Today's contribution . My first Iver, from original owner . 1938


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 22, 2021)

I think I'm at 6 now....such a great forum! Lovin' these classic rides. I've run out of vintage wheels so posting newer toys.


----------



## TRM (Dec 22, 2021)

And now for something completely different:

Custom [retired] Washington DC ride share bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 22, 2021)

1953 Schwinn World.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 22, 2021)

1940 New World


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 22, 2021)

INDIAN


----------



## mrg (Dec 22, 2021)

My favorite ( and only ) middleweight, 58 Hornet Deluxe


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 22, 2021)

Stole this off the Marketplace on Facebook. I am trying my hardest to save up for it as long as it's still listed. It's one of my top bicycles I want to own. Owner of the bicycle might be present in this group also.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 22, 2021)

#9
1952 D12.....found in a garage in Pacific Grove, Ca., and originally purchased locally from a long gone shop in Watsonville, Ca....East Lake Cyclery, Schwinn Bicycles, Lawn Mowers, Keys.....the bike is in never ridden condition with just the wear of sitting in a garage near the ocean for 70 years.....I have not cleaned or messed with it, except for replacing the tires.....NOS from the seller n/c.....I removed the rear "paper boy" rack but have recently decided to re-install....


----------



## dasberger (Dec 22, 2021)

My Urban Assault Vehicle... Far from stock 2013 Ridley X Fire.  Light enough to fly but tough enough to take a beating!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 22, 2021)

Pair of my favourites....Trek Rig....Voodoo belt drive 8 behind.
Bus doesn't count cause it's not a bike...just gets to transport them now and then.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 22, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Number 9, number 9  1976 Stingray 5 speed.



nice bicentennial !


----------



## nick tures (Dec 22, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> #9
> 1952 D12.....found in a garage in Pacific Grove, Ca., and originally purchased locally from a long gone shop in Watsonville, Ca....East Lake Cyclery, Schwinn Bicycles, Lawn Mowers, Keys.....the bike is in never ridden condition with just the wear of sitting in a garage near the ocean for 70 years.....I have not cleaned or messed with it, except for replacing the tires.....NOS from the seller n/c.....I removed the rear "paper boy" rack but have recently decided to re-install....



wow thats cool good story to !


----------



## nick tures (Dec 22, 2021)

1961


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 23, 2021)

1939/40 Oscar Wastyn Special


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 23, 2021)

Great ol phantom rider with a few accessories , merry Christmas all !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 23, 2021)

My first shelby


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 23, 2021)

61' schwine 5-speeder ...eye bought knew


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 23, 2021)

1956 JC Higgins Jet Flow


----------



## mike j (Dec 23, 2021)

41 Colson & Brutus.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 23, 2021)

400 scout Flying Merkel


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2021)

1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman
Found by Brant @New Mexico Brant 
Loving the beach since 02/20/2020




Found with Torrington "California" bars,
setting motion very early in history....🥰


----------



## Greeced lightning (Dec 23, 2021)

1947 Rollfast


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 23, 2021)

'55 (I believe) Spitfire Rat/Klunk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

1959 Phantom


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 23, 2021)

ANOTHER INDIAN


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 23, 2021)

EXCELSIOR








Last one !  Merry Xmas


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 23, 2021)

1932/3 Colson Motor Bike


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2021)

1938 Huffman built,
LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 23, 2021)

I really like this 1941 Western Flyer lately.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 23, 2021)

1937


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sorry one more !!




INDIAN !!!!


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

1981 AustroDaimler Olympian





I promise to shorten the housings next time I work on this one.  And either add the rear fender or remove the front.


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

Behind on the 12 day criteria (much to do before the 25th) so here is the Olympian’s younger brother - ‘83 Vent Noir.



Brothers together


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

and their sister….. Michelle


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 23, 2021)

1948 Shelby-Original Paint.


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

I always like a splash of colour - anytime of the year.
Falcon (either Race or Sterling model), late ‘80s.  Acquired 531c frameset so build is not original - from the few other complete bike examples I have seen.


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

In case I cannot post tomorrow.  '86 DeRosa (Pro), Campa CdA indexed Synchro, deltas, pictured with Speedy Modolo stem+bars but since changed to more traditional Cinelli (which also offers a slightly more upright position at similar stem length). 22mm Conti Sprinters for tradition.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## TRM (Dec 23, 2021)

Elgin Skylark (TRM Convertible)


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

About this time last year - an all original (not tires/tubes), 1 owner, very low mileage, late 70s, Worksop built *Carlton Criterium *came my way.  No matter that it is a rather lowly frameset in a rather large (but quite rideable) size.  It ticked a couple of boxes.  
edit:  Can happily  report that riding in the drops is a joy on these 'oversized' frames {for me}.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Dec 23, 2021)

1898 Columbia Model 50 Chainless


----------



## mike j (Dec 23, 2021)

I almost forgot... Happy Festivus!


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

Early 70’s (‘72?) Bottecchia Giro ‘d Italia.  2nd owner of this mostly original equipment    bike.  Only changes = rd from Record to NR, wheels back to tubular (but not orig spec’d rims), replacement Universal hoods from Rustines.











Oops, wrong order.


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 23, 2021)

Same Ti ride, different wheels and pigs!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 23, 2021)

hawthrone


----------



## dogdart (Dec 23, 2021)

38 DBR w/og tank


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

1980 Romic touring (possibly a custom frame) with gold anodized Galli bits and 1/2 step + granny gears.  Needs period rear der, but rides just fine as is.  Ray G. was a Schwinn guy before going solo.  More info at CR.


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 23, 2021)

Just squeakin' in one last dream bike from our Island. Gotta love this !
What great fun it's been seeing all these postings of classic historic rides. That's my 12!
MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 23, 2021)

Early 70’s Zeus, metric 531, saved from a Canadian co-op’s dump, shipped to PNW,  frame/fork straightened, rebuilt to near 100% Zeusness, but alas, mixed groups.    (Pardon the lack of front cable guide, corrected - but distracting in pics I have)


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2021)

'61 Deluxe Hornet 



Merry Christmas


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 23, 2021)

What kid doesnt want a tricycle ? These two from the original owners . 12" & 20"


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 23, 2021)

On the tenth day of Christmas... Harley Davidson Motorcyke


----------



## locomotion (Dec 23, 2021)

for me, it has to be the 1897 Comet


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 23, 2021)

1960 Schwinn Continental.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2021)

1941 Schwinn.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 23, 2021)

1968


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 23, 2021)

#10
1952 Mercury Strato-Line......in a storage unit in Fresno, Ca. for over 50 years....the seller was the original owners brother and was willing to meet me 1/2 way in Los Banos, Ca. for the sale......the date was Aug. 15, 2020, the first long drive I took since the Pandemic started......I did the 2.5 hour roundtrip with only the stop for the bike and was happy to be home.......things were different then.....the bike is in a not ridden much condition and is still as found....hard to just wipe away 50+ years of storage goodness....



























































still has the condom on the kickstand....I have a perfect Delta-Ray Headlight and some nos tires waiting for this one to hit the stand....looking for a horn tank, anyone?.....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 23, 2021)

kids do love tricycles! Especially Iver ones!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> kids do love tricycles! Especially Iver ones!
> 
> View attachment 1532881
> 
> View attachment 1532882



@DonChristie killing it with the nicest Iver collection south of the Mason-Dixon!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2021)

The Hibbard has landed...


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 24, 2021)

Some red , white & green Christmas colored old crusty schwinns !!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 24, 2021)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, great times with family and friends and a Happy New Year.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone
58" 1887 British Challenge


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2021)

I don't know if I will remember tomorrow so Ill post 11 and 12 today my 1951 Phantom and my 1965 KSHD.  Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 24, 2021)

My Twinflex


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2021)

11th day of Christmas, 
Christmas Eve;
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield,
20" Frame, aka "Dad's Bike"
purchased from Dave @old hotrod 
March 2014,
 50th Birthday present to myself.🥳



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 24, 2021)

Wife’s nearly NOS OG Westfield Columbus early ‘38. Simple but nicest condition bike we have.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2021)

1940 Mead Ranger


----------



## tech549 (Dec 24, 2021)

48 hextube
merry christmas!!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 24, 2021)

'84-85 Mongoose ATB


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> '84-85 Mongoose ATB
> 
> View attachment 1532978
> 
> ...



Gotta get you something with a coaster brake too many squeezy things on those handlebars. Maybe Santa will bring you Stingray haha


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 24, 2021)

For #12 I will post my oldest bike - 1959 Hugo Rickert touring. The German worked alone - supposedly his wife helped with some tasks.   It is a repaint and should show different decals.  Still a project but almost done.



531 frame and fork, repainted with newer (wrong) decals for it’s age.


Front & rear derailleur cables routed through these small wheels . Never seen this ‘feature’.


Lugs accentuated


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 24, 2021)

DD Canti


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 24, 2021)

Both 1937.!! RMS & S.K.




FELIZ NAVIDAD.!!!... 🙏  ✌️  🙏 

Happy holidays.!!!...✌️🤝✌️


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 24, 2021)

Original Paint 1952 Shelby


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1938 Monark built, 
Montgomery Wards, Hawthorne Twin Bar.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 24, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> '84-85 Mongoose ATB
> 
> View attachment 1532978
> 
> ...



Holy Snickies! That's a cool ride😎👍 Merry Christmas 🎄☃️


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2021)

It snowed last night in New York. Even though it's Christmas eve, everyone's got to pay some rent.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Be good!
I know where you live!!!!!




...1908 Team GB Olympics 'Rover' and yours truly.
And yes, that is fake padding under my jacket!


----------



## TRM (Dec 24, 2021)

Columbia Firebolt TRM convertible.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 24, 2021)

The Wife's Rocket is my favorite women bicycle in my collection so far. Working on it this winter to put it back to correct specs.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 24, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> #10
> 1952 Mercury Strato-Line......in a storage unit in Fresno, Ca. for over 50 years....the seller was the original owners brother and was willing to meet me 1/2 way in Los Banos, Ca. for the sale......the date was Aug. 15, 2020, the first long drive I took since the Pandemic started......I did the 2.5 hour roundtrip with only the stop for the bike and was happy to be home.......things were different then.....the bike is in a not ridden much condition and is still as found....hard to just wipe away 50+ years of storage goodness....
> View attachment 1532854
> 
> ...



Love that shop decal


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 24, 2021)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Holy Snickies! That's a cool ride😎👍 Merry Christmas 🎄☃️



hahahaha! Thanks, Merry Christmas to you & yours! 🎅


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Dec 24, 2021)

Before and after photos of my 1950 Schwinn D-12. Purchased it used in the mid-60’s just as shown (less baskets) for my newspaper route. Stored in my parents basement ever since then. Didn’t even know what make or model it was until I started research to restore it last year. Restored all original parts, even learned to re-plate zinc so I could use the original hardware and spokes. First rode it again this past Memorial Day, after 50+ years since it was last used. A lot of memories.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 24, 2021)

Original 1981 Kos Kruiser


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 24, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Original 1981 Kos Kruiser
> View attachment 1533115
> 
> View attachment 1533116



Dude 😎👍 So rad! Been on the hunt for one for a while now!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2021)

SchwinnNovice said:


> Before and after photos of my 1950 Schwinn D-12. Purchased it used in the mid-60’s just as shown (less baskets) for my newspaper route. Stored in my parents basement ever since then. Didn’t even know what make or model it was until I started research to restore it last year. Restored all original parts, even learned to re-plate zinc so I could use the original hardware and spokes. First rode it again this past Memorial Day, after 50+ years since it was last used. A lot of memories.
> 
> View attachment 1533089
> 
> View attachment 1533090



Wonderful!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 24, 2021)

And dont forget your spouse . Jewelry,,,no ! How about a tandem under the tree .


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2021)

Ho ho ho.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 24, 2021)

1937 Schwinn Roadster to ring in the New Year!


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2021)

..


----------



## airflo11 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 24, 2021)

Original 1980 Mongoose Moosegoose


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 24, 2021)

1937 RMS....DE NENA...ONLY 

ONE GIRLS BIKE I HAVE...🥰👍😍




Feliz Navidad.!!!..🙏✌️🙏

Happy holidays.!!!...✌️🤝✌️


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 24, 2021)

1960 Schwinn _RACER .. 




_


----------



## TRM (Dec 24, 2021)

'Raceliner' Custom J.C. Higgins Flightliner TRM Convertible


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 24, 2021)

Last one...Can't  imagine this under the tree in 1939.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## TRM (Dec 24, 2021)

CWC


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

Next year, when we do this advent calendar countdown to Christmas, let’s try and adhere to the original spirit of the concept.
It was supposed to be one post of one bike per day, but since this years calendar got completely blown up, I guess I throw in a few extras as well.






1936 Huffman built,
Dayton Safety Streamline.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1936 Colson, Commander.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1938 Schwinn built,
Autocycle, model SA207


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1941 Schwinn, Cycletruck


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1941 Schwinn, Autocycle Super Deluxe.
Model, B707-1


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

1941 Schwinn built,
Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac.
model, B607-1 Autocycle Deluxe.


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)

FUC%&*)^ IT🖕🖕🖕🖕GO FOR IT 🤓😋😃😍😎🤪🤓🤓😝😛😋😛😝😜🤪😋 🤪😜🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 24, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1533382



Just let me say Uuuuuuufffff...

        👀👀 🥰  👍  🥰 👀👀

FELIZ,FELIZ.!...NAVIDAD.!!!..🙏✌️🙏

HAPPY HOLIDAYS.!!!..✌️🤝✌️


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)

🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 24, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1533441



👆👀👆👀👆👀👆👀👀👀👆


Let me find my oxygen Tank..🤪🤪🤪🥰🥰🥰😅👏👏👏👏👏😜
UUUUUFFFFFFFFF...R.M.S.=CWC..
I LOVE IT.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2021)

Tra la la la la...behold the extent of my decorating!


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 24, 2021)

#11 - still playing by the rules.....
1920's Rambler Arch-Bar rider....Torrington California Bars, Gibson Aluminum pedals, Brown Saddle, rider wheels and tires....smooth ride!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 24, 2021)

Couple of recent Christmas presents to myself , merry Christmas cabers !


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 24, 2021)

Unusually warm ohio Christmas eve here in eaton Ohio  , 8 pm and its still 57 degrees put , had to get out on the old crusty 53 phantom listening to Dean Martin Christmas songs it was a great evening  👍


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Next year, when we do this advent calendar countdown to Christmas, let’s try and adhere to the original spirit of the concept.
> It was supposed to be one post of one bike per day, but since this years calendar got completely blown up, I guess I throw in a few extras as well.
> View attachment 1533387
> View attachment 1533388
> ...



Yep it started off good but has quickly spiraled into a mess!


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2021)

A pair of 40-41 Hawthorne All American


----------



## Hastings (Dec 25, 2021)

1935
1969


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 25, 2021)

One for the coming year.....




Merry Christmas,
Feliz Navidad, 
Buon Natale,
Joyeux Noel,
Frozen Weinachten!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all 




'67 Typhoon


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep it started off good but has quickly spiraled into a mess!



A beautiful mess, its like @Handle Bar Hoarder and @catfish are in some sort of duel, best thing is we all win.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Next year, when we do this advent calendar countdown to Christmas, let’s try and adhere to the original spirit of the concept.
> It was supposed to be one post of one bike per day,



Merry Christmas!
1940 Western Flyer, 1943 LABL, Heavy Duty Morrow/Eclipse painted wheelset, Supreme forks, orange pin stripes, deep gothic fenders, with curved braces, matching curved stays...there's more....
Accessorized to carry Baltimore Sun's
"Light For ALL"
Often, and regularly.🥰
Christmas: for the Children.
...watch for clues.🥳🤩😎


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 25, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A beautiful mess, its like @Handle Bar Hoarder and @catfish are in some sort of duel, best thing is we all win.



Not really. It went well until about a week ago when folks decided to make an extreme departure from the original 'FROM NOW UNTIL CHRISTMAS POST ONE PHOTO OF YOUR FAVORITE BIKE..' per the original thread posting. Even the original poster failed to follow that directive. Reminds me of the weekly Show and Tell where people gunk things up because they think we all need to see their $15 crusty middleweight or reproduction Hubley from 22 different angles. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 25, 2021)

1938 Schwinn Chevron Badged Motorbike -  Merry Christmas everyone, praying for a less crazy 2022!

-Mike


----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2021)

The Ghost of Christmas Past.


Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Not really. It went well until about a week ago when folks decided to make an extreme departure from the original 'FROM NOW UNTIL CHRISTMAS POST ONE PHOTO OF YOUR FAVORITE BIKE..' per the original thread posting. Even the original poster failed to follow that directive. Reminds me of the weekly Show and Tell where people gunk things up because they think we all need to see their $15 crusty middleweight or reproduction Hubley from 22 different angles. Merry Christmas.



Yep I’m going to post one bike today to stay with the original intent. I guess I could bump my post count by a few hundred if I posted all my bikes and another couple hundred or so from the Internet.


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2021)

1947 Silver King


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 25, 2021)

Ho Ho Hos Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 25, 2021)

1939 Schwinn built, Autocycle deluxe.
Model, B707















       MERRY CHRISTMAS!             12/25/21


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 25, 2021)

OK, so I am late to the party on this one, so here’s my bike and the ones in the background don’t count. Approximately a 1956 Roadmaster prototype, aluminum frame with red anodized tubes. The rear SA three speed hub is dated 1956. I acquired this directly from Roadmaster in the early 1990s, at the time they were looking for original deluxe 1950s balloon bikes and I did some trading with them. A lot of the running gear is Schwinn and, as far as I can tell, Roadmaster was not producing a bike with 26 x 1 3/8“ tires at the time and so it seems probable they utilized their competitors components . Merry Christmas.


----------



## TRM (Dec 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I’m going to post one bike today to stay with the original intent. I guess I could bump my post count by a few hundred if I posted all my bikes and another couple hundred or so from the Internet.



Oops, I started a couple of days late and thought that I needed to add two more during the day yesterday to get caught up.😳 Sorry folks.

Anyway, here's #12. 
Merry Christmas from my house (December 25, 1967)!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 25, 2021)

#12  my grandson with his donald duck bike.
wouldnt of happened without the cabe.
westin thanks you all and the cabe!
merry christmas!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 25, 2021)

SchwinnNovice said:


> Before and after photos of my 1950 Schwinn D-12. Purchased it used in the mid-60’s just as shown (less baskets) for my newspaper route. Stored in my parents basement ever since then. Didn’t even know what make or model it was until I started research to restore it last year. Restored all original parts, even learned to re-plate zinc so I could use the original hardware and spokes. First rode it again this past Memorial Day, after 50+ years since it was last used. A lot of memories.



very nice job !!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Cabers !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 25, 2021)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!!! THANK YOU FOR ALL THE GREAT BIKE'S THAT WERE POSTED.. HOPE WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME EVEN THOUGH THE  '' RULES '' WEREN'T FOLLOWED  '' AGAIN '' HERE ON THE CABE...  BUT THAT'S  WHAT MAKES IT FUN SOMETIMES AT LEAST FOR MOST OF US.. MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE  RULE BREAKERS - RULE FOLLOWERS - &  GRINCH'S ..  NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GRAET CLASSIC ANTIQUE BICYCLES & HAVING FUN THAT MAKES THIS HOBBY POSSIBLE...................................................


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2021)

One more I would put on a calendar if I made one.....................


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 25, 2021)

1939 Cafe Racer


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 25, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!!! THANK YOU FOR ALL THE GREAT BIKE THAT WERE POSTED.. HOPE WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME EVEN THOUGH THE  '' RULES '' WEREN'T FOLLOWED  '' AGAIN '' HERE ON THE CABE...  BUT THAT  WHAT MAKES IT FUN SOMETIMES AT LEAST FOR MOST OF US.. MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE  RULE BREAKERS - RULE FOLLOWERS - &  GRINCH'S ..  NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GRAET CLASSIC ANTIQUE BICYCLES & HAVING FUN THAT MAKES THIS HOBBY POSSIBLE...................................................



MUY, MUY BIEN DICHO.!!!

MR....H.B.H.!!! 🙏  ✌️  🤝  ✌️  🙏 

FELIZ,FELIZ NAVIDAD.!!🙏🤝🙏

HAPPY, HAPPY HOLIDAYS.!!✌️🤝✌️🤝


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2021)

39 AutoCycle Rat/Klunker!


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 25, 2021)

#12 - I hope everyone had a good day and a Merry Christmas, celebration or not!
1948 Roadmaster - one of my favorite riders....











a little too much Sun on these photos......


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 11, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1533424



That is my frame.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Feb 11, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Original 1981 Kos Kruiser
> View attachment 1533115
> 
> View attachment 1533116



Any idea what value you put on this kos?


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Feb 12, 2022)

I didn't take this photo, I got it from a Craigslist posting.  I just thought it was such a beautiful shot I had to screenshoot it for myself.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tuxguy66 said:


> I didn't take this photo, I got it from a Craigslist posting.  I just thought it was such a beautiful shot I had to screenshoot it for myself.
> View attachment 1568689



Ya might want to hold that thought until next year


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 12, 2022)

Durfmeyer said:


> Any idea what value you put on this kos?



4 to 5k


----------

